# Bolt - DVD Review



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

[img]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3623/3388343005_e17fc93b66_o.jpg[/img] *Bolt**
Starring:* John Travolta, Miley Cyrus, Susie Essman, Mark Walton, Malcolm McDowell,
*Writers:* Dan Fogelman (screenplay), Chris Williams
*Directors:* Byron Howard, Chris Williams
*Release Date:* 21 November 2008 
*Runtime:* 97 min
*Region:* 1
*Format:* DVD

*Nominations:*

Oscar - Best Animated Feature Film of the Year
Annie - Best Animated Effects, Best Animated Feature, Best Production Design in an Animated Feature Production
Critics Choice Award - Best Animated Feature, Best Song
CFCA Award - Best Animated Feature 
Golden Globe - Best Animated Feature Film, Best Original Song - Motion Picture
Golden Reel Award Best Sound Editing - Sound Effects, Foley, Dialogue and ADR Animation in a Feature Film
OFCS Award - Best Animation 
Motion Picture Producer of the Year Award - Animated Theatrical Motion Pictures
Satellite Award - Best Motion Picture, Animated or Mixed Media 
VES Award - Outstanding Animated Character in an Animated Motion Picture, Outstanding Animated Character in an Animated Motion Picture, Outstanding Animation in an Animated Motion Picture, Outstanding Effects Animation in an Animated Feature Motion Picture​
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3664/3390939146_0379918ed3_t.jpg






*Movie * :3.5stars:​
The story is about a famous Hollywood acting dog named Bolt that is done by the voice acting of John Travolta. Bolt does not fully realize that he is not the super hero pup he portrays in a trilogy of action packed flicks, and is out in force to find his actress/owner Penny (voice by Miley Cyrus). He thinks that she has been kidnapped by the evil Dr. Calico by the cruel intentions of his production studio in efforts to create a heightened since of realism. In his endeavor, he is joined by Rhino, a hamster with a great immagination, and Mittens, a sly cat that keeps Bolt from going completely overboard in this hilarious motion picture that will be enjoyed by all ages.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3472/3390898131_efbec1460c.jpg 

Disney has released yet another winner that could be compared to such greats as "Toy Story", or "Finding Nemo". In what is perhaps one of the best animations released in some time, it is in my opinion that "bolt" can appeal to people of all ages. There is action, great effects, and humor that is not over-the-top or corny. It delivers a great story and with some very impressive computer generated imagery. It isn't very often that I sit down and watch a where I am interested in the characters. These characters have great personalities, and the performance in voice acting matches very well with what is on screen. 

*Cast* :3.5stars:










John Travolta does a great job. There are some emotional moments and it is well heard in his voice. My second favorite was the voice of Greg Germann that played "The Agent" that also did well for his role.

*Video* :4stars:
Codec: MPEG-2
Resolution: 720×480 (NTSC) WS
Aspect Ratio: 1.85 : 1 

The video quality of the transfer is exceptional. There was no apparent edge enhancement or other obvious distractions during the video. There is more animation detail and effects than your average animation, and Disney is certainly raising the bar.

*Audio* :3.5stars:

English: Dolby Digital
Spanish: Dolby Digital
French: Dolby Digital

To me it seemed the subwoofer track was recorded kind of hot. The first time I viewed the movie I turned it down, and the second time I turned down the overall volume. Both times the bass felt somewhat more powerful than what I was watching on screen, but I had no complaints that it did not sound good. If you have the choice between surround sound or stereo, I would choose the surround sound seeing as there was plenty of use with it. The music while it seemed targeted more towards a younger audience I thought was decent. It was perhaps a little more on the cute side than what might appeal to mostly your older generation, but overall it was a great sound track.

*Special Features* :3.5stars:

Super Rhino

There is a special feature if you wait until after the credits, or you can select that from the main menu named Super Rhino that features the hamster. I think it a great example of how great the action was in the movie. I did not see the second disc with more special features available with the special edition. These include:

A digital copy of the movie
Music & more: In session with John Travolta and Miley Cyrus - behind-the-scenes feature
Music video "I Thought I Lost You" performed by Miley Cyrus and John Travolta
Backstage Disney a new breed of director - a look at the movie from conception to completion
Deleted scenes - with optional introductions by the directors
Act, Speak! the voices of Bolt - join the voice cast in session
Creating the world of Bolt - discover how the filmmakers designer the look of the film 

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3660/3391726668_9fafdc9d8f_o.jpg

I think this was a great movie worth watching again simply because of the great action that is though out. The jokes were al right but what was most funny or "redonkulous" was the events of the story, which is a big plus in my book. If this movie looks like one you might want adding to your collection, I would recommend that you do so.

:4.5stars:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Bolt*

I may have to pick this one up as well. Thanks for the review! :T


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Bolt*

It's a nice movie. Extremely bass heavy. Great looking just like all the other pixar flicks.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Bolt*

One of my top favorite this year. Audio and Video are just simply to die for. :T
On Blu-ray of course.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Bolt*

My wife and I enjoyed this one. I didn't find it as funny as I was expecting, but it certainly was just as good as I was hoping.


----------

